# Shalimar Bridge 5/24



## ncmanguy (Jan 1, 2013)

Reds are super thick. Couldn't put a line in the water without hooking up. Biting on croaker, mullet and pinfish! Tight Lines!!!!!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of action your way!


----------



## Freebird monroe (May 28, 2014)

*Guest*



ncmanguy said:


> Reds are super thick. Couldn't put a line in the water without hooking up. Biting on croaker, mullet and pinfish! Tight Lines!!!!!


Where do you fish at the bridge, I am from Louisiana and fish on vacation.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Freebird monroe said:


> Where do you fish at the bridge, I am from Louisiana and fish on vacation.


Anywhere, but inbetween the signs mid-channel.
I've never fished there but seen a lot of folks doing so, I'm always working when I drive thru there, makes me a wee bit jealous.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

If you do fish there, PLEASE make sure you obey the rule about not fishing in the boat channel located in the center of the bridge. I've had a couple of close calls there with people fishing in the channel when I'm going under the bridge in a boat.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

johnboatjosh said:


> If you do fish there, PLEASE make sure you obey the rule about not fishing in the boat channel located in the center of the bridge. I've had a couple of close calls there with people fishing in the channel when I'm going under the bridge in a boat.


It is well posted on the bridge, "No Fishing Between Signs", I can read them going by at 45mph. Anyone who disregards and snags a boater needs their arse kicked.


----------



## Freebird monroe (May 28, 2014)

*land or wade fisherman*

I should have asked about fishing from the bank.
My bad.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Freebird monroe said:


> I should have asked about fishing from the bank.
> My bad.


Hey nothing wrong with the beach on the SE end of that bridge, but the bridge is great too... If you've a pier net and/or gaff.


----------

